# Non toxic paint 101



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Found this the other day. It is written by a paint co. but I have read its statements at other places. A good read. Never tried there paint.

http://www.earthpaint.net/nontoxicpaintinfo.php


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Haven't read it all yet but it seems pretty informative. Thanks RD


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting, lots of info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

This is another company that I know. Earth Paint is a good company and their products ARE non-toxic. We've worked with them a bit to help them improve some technology here and there and on some new product development. I can tell you that the owner (Tom) is very conscientious. I expect that you'll see this company really grow over the next few years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is another company that I know. Earth Paint is a good company and their products ARE non-toxic. We've worked with them a bit to help them improve some technology here and there and on some new product development. I can tell you that the owner (Tom) is very conscientious. I expect that you'll see this company really grow over the next few years.


Man you don't pop in enough any more Wolv.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I know... we've just been getting busier and busier. November and December were both just awesome months for us. God has blessed our business!

Anyway, I hope to be more regular again... but... I've said that before haven't I.... lol...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well it is always nice to see your posts, and glad business is strong. :thumbsup:


----------



## mills (Jan 20, 2011)

We've been using a new sherwin williams product called Eco Select. Its an interior, zero voc that meets leed requirements, etc... Not sure if its as "non-toxic" as the products from earth paint.net but we really like using it since it has great coverage/hide, basically no odor and doesn't cost an arm and a leg. We've seen several paint brands that are natural enough to eat, etc... but the problem (at least one of them) with these paints is their high price and that they can be hard to get your hands on. Waiting for an order of a specialty paint is low on our list when our clients are barking at us to finish yesterday! 

Would love to hear of other green products you guys are using.

mills paint contractors


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Great read! Ton of interesting info. Has anyone used any of their products?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You guys see this?



> A self-policing ad industry group recommended that The Sherwin-Williams Company modify or discontinue advertising claims that its “Harmony” paint line is completely free of volatile organic compounds (VOCs).
> 
> Sherwin-Williams accepted the recommendation with some reservations, the company said.
> 
> ...


More here...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> You guys see this?
> 
> 
> More here...


Read it this morning. Good call.
How can you say Harmony is zero VOC and promote its ability to do all colours?
So unless you are using white 
(and you likely won't as it is not good for ceilings, too soft for trim)
any tintable base will add VOC


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Good Link Roadog....thanks. 

I especially appreciate the "The Trail of Energy" bringing a product to the shelf. 

Probably one of the most used, skewed and abused factors in 'green' products.


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice link, thanks for sharing the info


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes, thank you for the links.. I know very little on anything regarding "green" products (although I did a complete interior/exterior job using Bioshield Products from New Mexico..so that was an experience in and of itself...also a little bit of stuff from SAFECO....

So I am reeling in this stuff!

And I am so glad that SW is being challenged on the harmony paints....and that they will be having to modify...


----------



## rochelepainting (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is a little article we wrote discussing Low VOC paint options in Australia http://www.rochelepainting.com.au/news/low-voc-paint.php


----------



## ahurafarouk (Oct 14, 2011)

That was very useful information we can update ourselves with and also share with our clients.

I always insist on using green (lead-free) paints to my clients. Many people are now aware of the dangerous of toxic chemicals present in paints and their side effects. 

All wish to live in a home that is safe and avoids usage of chemicals as far as possible.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm going to do some work for some good friends that just had a baby delivered (not via FedEx) yesterday. Finished up their base (hate those crazy 135degree corners!) and will probably be using the PM 200 0 VOC.

I want something that will have very little odor due to keep the mother from feeling worse due to smells and of course, the newborn...

The local SW only carries Harmony and PM 200 0 VOC so I think I'll one of them a shot, likely the PM...

Jeremy


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want zero voc before and after tinting process & very low odor, I recommend Ecospec from Benjamin Moore. Promar 200 Zero is a good paint that we use regularly, but the smell is still strong! This would be the comparable product in price and performance brackets. I think people assume zero voc"s equals zero smell which isn't true...


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Interesting, thanks for the info. I haven't used PM 200 in years myself...


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

First off, I really do care about the environment and the health and safety of people who use paint products. It just gets overwhelming at times as a consumer trying to police manufacturers. You use a product for years and later find out it's bad for your health or bad for the environment. Even if I have time to keep up with the latest research on paint products, what about the 100's of other products I use every day? It feels like a loosing battle.


----------



## RxMan (Jun 5, 2012)

With all due respect, the information provided by Earth Paint appears vague and incomplete. They spend a lot of time telling everyone what's supposedly NOT in their paint, but provide little information about what's actually in their paint. These scare tactics are questionable. I doubt a non-toxic paint (by their definition) can be made AND provide the level of quality and durability consumers demand.


----------



## SmarterPaint.com (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ok. Fess up.*

I saw that your profile lists you as a paint manufacturer. What brand do you represent?


----------



## RxMan (Jun 5, 2012)

My posts don't represent the opinion of the manufacturer. However, during my 25 years as a coatings chemist I've seen all the spin, tricks, verbage and marketing blather likely invented. I have a thorough understanding of what's required to make a quality coating (my definition of quality). And there are a number of high quality low/zero VOC coatings on the market. However, I don't necessarily buy into the hypothesis that we live in a chemical soup and that, as a result, we're all one step away from the grave. Yep, we're surrounded by chemicals; yep, one should treat and use them properly and with respect. Despite this "chemical soup," we're all living healthier and longer lives, huh! Don't kid yourself, the chemical industry is one of the most highly regulated and internally responsible industries around. Certainly from past behavior they earned a bad reputation for acting irresponsibly. But times have changed and the industry deserves another look. Happy painting!


----------



## Cgallagher (Nov 24, 2008)

How does the pricing compare with these products? I don't use them, but I imagine someday someone will want it. Is the coverage similar to a SW200? Or are there any other drawbacks?


----------



## darren222 (Apr 7, 2014)

Many of us are blissfully unaware of the paint & coatings chemicals we are exposed to everyday. Unfortunately, many in the industry are also used toxic things in paints which is very bad for those companies..If environment is health mean if your paint if the house is in you house is non toxic then you are lucky person....


----------

